# لكل من يريد الدراسة بكلية اللاهوت



## Star Online (18 أغسطس 2011)

*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ..

تم بمشيئة الله افتتاح  باب القبول للدراسة في كلية اللاهوت الاسقفية للعام الدراسي 2011/2012









من هي الكنيسة الأسقفية ؟


الكلية هيئة تابعة للكنيسة الأسقفية بمصر وشمال أفريقيا والقرن الأفريقي ومطرانها الدكتور منير حنا أنيس.

- أبرشية الكنيسة الأسقفية بمصر وشمال أفريقيا والقرن الأفريقي كنيسة وطنية بدأت خدمتها العملية في مصر في نهاية القرن الثامن عشر و تعتبر كنيسة القديس مرقس بالأسكندرية أول كنائسها والتي بدأت عام 1839.

- تؤمن الكنيسة بسلطان كلمة الله كما وردت في الكتاب المقدس وتعترف بإقرارات الإيمان المسكونية (قانون إيمان الرسل، قانون الإيمان النيقوي) وممارسة الشركة المقدسة والمعمودية وتؤمن أيضاً الكنيسة الأسقفية بأنواع الخدام والتي وردت بالكتاب المقدس وهى الشمامسة والقسوس والأساقفة.

- أبرشية الكنيسة في مصر لها شركة مع باقي الكنائس الأسقفية في جميع أنحاء العالم الذين تزيد عضويتهم عن 80 مليون عضو.

- ترحب كلية اللاهوت الأسقفية بالطلبة من جميع الطوائف وتحترم عقائدهم وطقوسهم.

............................................................

أولا : رؤية الكلية :-

 تدريب خدام للمسيح في الشرق الأوسط. لقد تأسست الكلية لتعد فعلة للحصاد سواء رجال أو نساء، متفرغين أو غير متفرغين، من الكنائس الأسقفية أو من كنائس أخرى ليخدموا الله بشتى الطرق والأساليب التي تمجده وتبارك الناس والمجتمعات التي يعيشون فيها. فهدفنا أن الطلبة الذين تؤهلهم الكلية يرعوا الكنائس، ويكرزوا بالأخبار السارة، ويخدموا الذين هم في احتياج ويؤثروا في المجتمع وذلك بالمحبة والحق والاستقامة..

......................................................................

ثانيا فلسفة الكلية :-


هي أن معرفة الله تشمل العقل والمشاعر والسلوك وأن التأهيل للخدمة لا يتم عن طريق الدراسة الأكاديمية فقط بل أيضاً عن طريق التكوين الروحي والتدريب العملي. حيث أن الله لم يدعونا لمعرفة الحق بالذهن فقط بل دعانا أيضاً لمحبة الحق وفعله (يو 3: 21، 2 تس 2: 10).

 لذلك نسعى لترسيخ روابط المحبة بين جميع أفراد أسرة الكلية من طلبة وأساتذة وإداريين لكي ننمو معاً في المسيح ونتعلم قيم الاحترام والغفران والعمل كفريق واحد.

 كما أن كلية اللاهوت الأسقفية تجمع مؤمنين من جميع الطوائف المسيحية وتدعو متكلمين من كنائسهم ومن الملل الأخرى لكي نفهم الآخرين ونحترمهم ونشهد للمسيح بكل حساسية ورقي. وقد تبنت الكلية أسلوب تعليمي غير تقليدي لا يعتمد على تلقين المعلومات بل على التفكير العميق والقراءة بالإضافة للتحليل والحوار بهدف أن يكوّن كل طالب أسلوب تفكير مسيحي وقناعات روحية مستمدة من الكتاب المقدس. و تؤكد الكلية أيضاً على أهمية الاستفادة من التراث المسيحي عبر العصور، لذا يقرأ الطالب كتابات آباء الكنيسة ليفهم كيف ساهموا في شرح الإيمان والدفاع عنه في وقتهم.

.....................................................................


نظام الدراسة:-


للكلية فرعان متكاملان بالقاهرة والاسكندرية كالآتي:

تعقد الدراسة في كل فرع مساء الخميس وطوال يوم الجمعة مرتين في الشهر (من شهر سبتمبر إلى شهر يوليو). يطلب من الدارسين قراءات وأبحاث مكثفة بين فترات الدراسة وحضور مؤتمرين دراسيين كل عام حيث تلتقي أسرة الكلية من الفرعين.

 بالإضافة لذلك يقوم الطالب بخدمة تدريبية بشكل منتظم يقدم عنها تقارير للكلية، كما يتعهد كل طالب بالحضور الكامل والقيام بجميع المسئوليات الموكلة إليه بروح الالتزام الناضج.

..........................................................................

تمنح الكلية الشهادات الآتية:

1. شهادة في اللاهوت:

تمنح بعد دراسة مواد السنة الأولي بنجاح.

· شروط الالتحاق:

- إيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح وحياة روحية ناضجة مشهود لها من خدام كنيسة المتقدم والمقربين له.

- شهادة ثانوية على الأقل (مع فترة خدمة وخبرة إضافية).

- عمر لا يقل عن 21 سنة و التمتع بصحة جيدة.

- التعهد بالالتزام بسلوك المحبة تجاه جميع أفراد أسرة الكلية، بغض النظر عن الانتماء الكنسي، والحضور 

والقيام بجميع مسئوليات الطلبة بما في ذلك الخدمة العملية.

- القدرة على الاستماع لمحاضرات باللغة العربية واستيعابها تماماً.

- الاستعداد لتقبل الأفكار الجديدة والقدرة على التعبير الجيد بالكتابة باللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية.

- الحصول على درجة "جيد" على الأقل في الاختبار الأولي في الكتاب المقدس.

- الحصول على موافقة لجنة القبول التي يجتمع بها طالب الالتحاق.

- يمكن التحويل لبرنامج الدبلوم في حالة الحصول على درجة "جيد جداً" أو أكثر في العام الأول

2. دبلوم في اللاهوت:

يمنح بعد إتمام دراسة الثلاث سنوات الأولى.

· شروط الالتحاق:

- نفس شروط الشهادة في اللاهوت على أن يكون العمر 22 سنة على الأقل والحصول على درجة "جيد 

جداً" في الاختبار الأولي في الكتاب المقدس

- يمكن التحويل لبرنامج البكالوريوس في حالة الحصول على درجة "جيد جداً" في الدبلوم

3. بكالوريوس في اللاهوت:

يمنح بعد إتمام دراسة الأربع سنوات.

· شروط الالتحاق:

- نفس شروط الدبلوم على أن يكون طالب الالتحاق حاصل على شهادة جامعية.


رسوم الدراسة والتقديم :-

رسوم الدراسة 750 جنيه مصري للعام الواحد تشمل المؤتمرين ولكن لا تشمل شراء الكتب ولا دراسة اللغة الإنجليزية. و يمكن دفع الرسوم بنظام الأقساط على أن يدفع 100 جنيه كل شهر بدءاً من أول سبتمبر. الجدير بالذكر أن التكلفة الفعلية لكل طالب 10000 جنيه مصري سنوياً وأن رسوم الطلبة تغطي 7,5% من هذه التكلفة وتقوم الكلية بتدعيم الباقي.
كما يمكن للطالب أن يقدم طلب منحة دراسية أقصاها 375 جنية للعام الواحد تعفيه عن نصف مصاريف العام.

..........................................................................

إجراءات التقديم:-

1. تقديم استمارة التحاق .
2. حضور الاختبار الأولي في الكتاب المقدس أثناء شهر يونيو.
3. مقابلة لجنة القبول أثناء شهر يوليو في حالة الحصول على الدرجة المقبولة في الاختبار.
4. يبلغ طالب الالتحاق بقرار اللجنة في شهر أغسطس.
5. تبدأ الدراسة في أول شهر سبتمبر. 

...................................................................

فروع الكلية :-


· فرع الاسكندرية في كنيسة القديس مرقس بالمنشية.

· فرع القاهرة بجوار كاتدرائية جميع القديسين بالزمالك (خلف فندق الماريوت).

البريد الالكتروني sherifatef********.com

فرع القاهرة:-                                                                         فرع الإسكندرية:-
ص. ب. 87 الزمالك                                                            ص. ب. 685 المنشية
القاهرة- مصر                                                                        الإسكندرية- مصر
ت:- 27357249                                                                     ت: 4879927​*


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يكتبلى الالتحاق بيها *​


----------



## Star Online (5 يونيو 2012)

انوي انت بس وربنا هايرتب


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*طب و دى تقبل متنصرين؟
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يونيو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *طب و دى تقبل متنصرين؟
> *


تقبل متنصرين وفى مصر
لا طبعا
انا هنا فى الاردن ورفضو يقبلونى 
​


----------



## KARMA777 (5 يونيو 2012)

Star Online قال:


> انوي انت بس وربنا هايرتب



ايدى على كتفك يا سيدى


----------



## Star Online (6 يونيو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *طب و دى تقبل متنصرين؟
> *




الرب يباركك ويسهلك تدرسي الكتاب


----------



## Star Online (6 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> تقبل متنصرين وفى مصر
> لا طبعا
> انا هنا فى الاردن ورفضو يقبلونى
> ​




لا اعرف الوضع جيدا في الاردن انت اعلم مني 

الرب يباركك


----------

